

Quicksort in Scheme and C: First post in a project to be a better programmer - rathboma
http://matthewrathbone.com/Blog/view/post/20091123/quicksort-in-c-and-scheme---operation-algorithm-1.aspx

======
rathboma
I'm going to make a whole bunch of core algorithms in at least 2 languages per
algorithm to help drill the basics into me. You guys think this is a good
tactic to make yourself better at something?

~~~
notaddicted
Try it and see!

------
cperciva
Your pivot selection is buggy in your C version. Think about what's likely to
happen with p = 90, r = 100.

~~~
rathboma
Yeah, you're right. I threw it together really quickly, I think I'll just
replace the randomized partition with a regular partition call.

